# 2005 Audi allroad 4.2: Stock exhaust -vs- Magnaflow exhaust



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my 2005 4.2. It has 28000mi w/ all available options except nav.
I just completed the installation of Magnaflow polished stainless steel performance mufflers and 3.5" double walled stainless tips. Deans Muffler Customs in Roseburg, Oregon performed the work. http://www.northwindexhaust.com
The engine sounds much beefier IMHO, and seems to open up much quicker with acceleration. I got 2 mpg average increase on last 4 fill up's.
The complete job including labor and materials was $450. The link to youtube is a before and after sound of both exhausts. I will be sending my ECU to APR next week to be chipped. I hope you like the post.

Stock Exhaust






Video of sound comparison
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdBCKqBuDI


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: 2005 Audi allroad 4.2: Stock exhaust -vs- Magnaflow exhaust (Speycaster)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
this is _exactly_ what i was going to do months ago, but other things became priority. glad to see it, thanks for the pictures & sound clips.








i think Carlos Reva (sp?) on here was going to do it too, but i haven't heard from him since we last discussed this. i was thinking of going with 4" tips though, just to accentuate the aftermarket-ness








how happy are you with it in everyday driving? does it ever drone in the car? i very much like how quiet my car is, want the looks but not the loudness i guess.


----------



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm really happy with the outcome. It's not really too noticeable until you put your foot into it. My wife rode in my car all weekend (I didn't tell her I was getting it done) and she hasn't said anything about the car being louder. It is noticeable in sport mode; in the lower gears while acceleration hard. The main reason I did the mod was for increased mileage and performance. 
I just sent my ECU to APR for the 4.2 upgrade. Apparently, all available programming options are included in the 4.2 flash. I believe they are going to solder in a chip because the 2005 ECU doesn't provide enough room for more than one program. I wanted to be able to have at least one performance and stock mode. It looks like I will get all of them including the anti theft. I'll post comments after I get it back in a couple of days. I will be going on a 360 mi road trip this weekend up to the mountains. This will be a good test for comparison, as I make this drive often.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Audi allroad 4.2: Stock exhaust -vs- Magnaflow exhaust (Speycaster)*

Nice. I see a Hotchkis under there. They sure make a huge difference on those mountain twisties don't they.


----------



## MBellRacing (Feb 11, 2014)

After reading this post, I went and did the same thing! I plan on installing some piggie pipes and calling up APR for the tune. I raced for them last year, so I think they owe me one. Can't wait! Anyway, here's a video of my Allroad from about 25-30' away. I did it inside the garage because it was raining and didn't feel like setting my iPhone out to get wet. Thanks for the great advice on which muffler to get. Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ns4n3FQOQw


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

**


----------



## MBellRacing (Feb 11, 2014)

VR6 MD said:


> Will B6 S4 Piggie Pipes (JHM offers them) fit the Allroad 4.2? I, too, am looking at exhaust options.


Yes. They will.


----------

